# Michael Jackson



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

...at least they can just wheel him straight into Madame Tussauds, should save a few quid!

...too soon?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Beat it :!:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

great pun andy :wink:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

andy are you ok? :lol: ...

good joke btw


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Beat it :!:


its not beating anymore!


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Apparently his last wish was to be melted down and made into toys for children to play with.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

*** Breaking News ***

Its not true about jacko dying of a heart attack he's just in the children's ward having a stroke!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sparks001 said:


> *** Breaking News ***
> 
> Its not true about jacko dying of a heart attack he's just in the children's ward having a stroke!


Actually it was skin cancer..... but dont blame it on the sunshine!


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I heard he died of food poisoning.

He'd been eating 12 year old nuts...

I'll get me coat...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Micheal's dying wish was that his ashes be put in an etch o' sketch so that kids can still play with him....


----------

